# New ADA AquaSky "Moon" Led fixture. Thoughts?



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

ADA is continuing with their LED AquaSky line with a new model dub "Moon". It shares the same basic design but has a frosted look instead of clear acrylic. 









The top heat sink looks new and updated compare to the duller metal of the current model. Anyone with a AquaSky care to chime in on the amount of heat?Since they decided to stick with passive cooling, maybe they stuck with the same intensity, or perhaps a small bump in power. 








The most obvious and biggest change is the frosted stand, it looks amazing! 















It doesn't seem to be a huge overhaul with the actual leds, looks like they kept the same array. 
























The more I look at the sandblasted acrylic, the more I wish I brought a "mist" ADA tank.
































And here is something I never seen before, a mirror placed on the back of the light fixture. It gives you a bird's eye view of your tank. I can see how this can be appealing to the devoted ADA lovers, but for the rest of us with algae infested tanks, I'll probably wouldn't leave the mirror on constantly. It's also weird how they added this in, I mean, a great feature of the lights were the ability to slide it back and forth. 








=======








=======









No word on pricing but I'm certain it will be higher than the current models. What you guys think?


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like a substandard led in a nice wrap.. like Justin Bieber in air force one.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ADA is continuing with their LED AquaSky line with a new model dub "Moon".
> 
> No word on pricing but I'm certain it will be higher than the current models. What you guys think?



Where is the dimmer????
(sorry just following this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=300690)


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

brooksie321 said:


> Looks like a substandard led in a nice wrap.. like Justin Bieber in air force one.


lol couldnt have said it better myself. this mad me laugh so hard.


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

HAHA, ok that was hilarious.

It does look pretty awesome though. I think the mirror concept is kind of neat although I'm not sure what that would really look like with my tank.

I really like the look of all of ADA's stuff. Would look better if my house looked like a lab though.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Where is the dimmer????


Right here...


----------



## Fabulous Jack (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh yea, that would obscure the mirror as well though....Seems there's a problem with the design


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUHYlOTQxEsxKsq7PxyNyilA&v=Tt4-nwEOsHw&feature=player_detailpage

1.5 times stronger than the original Aquasky.

601 Moon Specs: 

601
Stand Dimensions: W600 × D136 × H120mm
Input voltage: AC100~240V 50 / 60Hz
Power consumption: 50W
Current consumption: 1,500mA ± 5%
Luminous flux: 4,250~4,450lm
Color temperature: about 7,000K (LED on the characteristics of, the color temperature there is a variation in the low to high)
LED: 1 lamp 0.4W × 100 lights
LED life: 30,000 hours or more (depending on use environment)
Use environmental temperature: 0~35 ℃

601 set price is about $250 in Japan. AFA will be higher $350-400 I imagine.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The mirror also functions to reflect light back into the tank, which is very useful for efficiency.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

........hmmm.......nahhhhhh


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is an original 601 Par test chart. So if it is 1.5 times stronger that would be over 250 at the substrate. Almost all plants can grow in 100 or less.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

No way.. anyone run these lights??


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

brooksie321 said:


> No way.. anyone run these lights??


Well it is posssible.. look at what .2W LED's are capable (note actually 5cm "deeper")











> LED DIY SMD 5050 [72 x 0.24W = 17W]


As I said, where is the dimmer????

BTW re: 601:


> [63 x 0.4W = 25W]


New one:


> LED: 1 lamp 0.4W × 100 lights
> Power consumption: 50W


Bump:


Green_Flash said:


> Almost all plants can grow in 100 or less.


so $15 worth of SMD 5050's are all you need.........


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> The mirror also functions to reflect light back into the tank, which is very useful for efficiency.


Not really... Not when it's angled at 45 degrees to the tank.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

not sure about the mirror thou , looks weird


----------



## Soulstar (Aug 27, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Right here...


lol

Light looks nice but definitely not worth the upgrade IMO.


----------

